# Convoy C8 and XHP70



## MetalSir (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I have a convoy C8 with cree xm-l2 t6. I wonder if it could be a smart idea (pro/cons) replacing the T6 with an XHP70 (i have seen someone on YouTube doing it). 
I'M Brutally noob in anything involving "electrical" components so I thought to ask you some advices. 
I need the flashlight for doing 2 patrols per night, each approx of 12-15 min. I can recharge the battery between each patrol. 
What do you think? Issues I may occur? My 18650 will last at least one complete patrol or could I risk to run out of juice? 

Eventually I will need some help for finding the right led (should be a 20mm, 6v, copper) and the right driver (should be a 17mm, fet - I'm very confused on this one). 

Tks guys, sorry for these noobish questions but you are the only one I trust on flashlight issues. 
Tks a lot 
M


----------



## DrafterDan (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi MS, I feel I should call you Sir Metal Sir 

Can I assume your Convoy C8 is bone stock at the moment? I've never gotten around to working with a Convoy host. From what I can see, the biggest hurdle you'll run into is that the XHP70 (7mm x 7mm) is physically much larger than an XML (5mm x 5mm). The opening on the reflector is for the smaller LED die size. Honestly, I've just used a larger drill or dremel tool to open up the end of the reflector - on a build that isn't intended to be a "show piece". Pretty much anything touching the polished surface of a reflector will scratch it, causing unhappiness.

I do know that Mountain Electronics sells pills (the brass/ copper bit that holds the LED on one side and the electronic driver on the other) for the Convoy, maybe they already have one that will fit your torch.

The second question about runtime has everything to do with the driver, how much energy it is feeding the LED, and the capacity of the battery. You can look up the specs of the larger LED to see what it requires, voltage-wise. I have limited knowledge of the electronics side, but it seems there are very few drivers that can easily switch between one cell and two cells. Hopefully somebody else can offer more insight in this.

If you replaced the driver with a model that has multiple modes, you can greatly increase your runtime.


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 9, 2017)

Tks a lot man! 



DrafterDan said:


> Hi MS, I feel I should call you Sir Metal Sir
> 
> Can I assume your Convoy C8 is bone stock at the moment? I've never gotten around to working with a Convoy host. From what I can see, the biggest hurdle you'll run into is that the XHP70 (7mm x 7mm) is physically much larger than an XML (5mm x 5mm). The opening on the reflector is for the smaller LED die size. Honestly, I've just used a larger drill or dremel tool to open up the end of the reflector - on a build that isn't intended to be a "show piece". Pretty much anything touching the polished surface of a reflector will scratch it, causing unhappiness.


Well said. Mmm this makes my project much complicated.. I "just" wanted o have a nice xhp70 without spending 200 bucks. Seems like it won't be an easy take. 

The battery is an EagleTac (green) 3600mAh/3.7V/12.6Wh..

Mm doubtful about going on with my idea.. :/


----------



## ven (Aug 10, 2017)

If you dont mind a bigger light, check the Convoy L6 out, xhp70(certainly handle the heat a lot better than the C8 ) for around $50-$60 . Runs on 2x 26650 cells, so you will get some decent run time as well(compare to a single 18650 cell/driver feeding an xhp70 LED)

Just a thought


----------



## Ozythemandias (Aug 11, 2017)

You cant run an XHP70 off an 18650 without a boost driver, a FET wont work on that. 

I've modified an Astrolux SS with an XHP50.2 and I ran it off 2 18350 batteries. It was more of a test to see what it can handle, not really what I'd consider a practical light.

I think for your purposes your better purchasing a production light that meets your requirements, and practice modding the fun stuff that you dont depend on. Something like the KD Litker C8.2 is $30 and is running an XHP50.2 in a C8 off 18650 with their own boost driver.


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 11, 2017)

@ven: tks for your thoughts, much appreciated. The main ides was having something better to work with without having to buy a new (expansive) product. But maybe it's better a working flashlight than a much powerful, non working, one. 




Ozythemandias said:


> You cant run an XHP70 off an 18650 without a boost driver, a FET wont work on that.
> 
> I've modified an Astrolux SS with an XHP50.2 and I ran it off 2 18350 batteries. It was more of a test to see what it can handle, not really what I'd consider a practical light.
> 
> I think for your purposes your better purchasing a production light that meets your requirements, and practice modding the fun stuff that you dont depend on. Something like the KD Litker C8.2 is $30 and is running an XHP50.2 in a C8 off 18650 with their own boost driver.


HI man, appreciate your reply, tks. So you don't suggest me to touch anything on my flashlight, uh? 
Talking on risks: could my 18650 blow up driving an XHP70 for 15/20 mins straight? 
Just for having an idea, can you tell me which components should I buy? I usually use aliexpress.. 
It's just for instructional purpose. 

Ps: I'm not meant to do anything on the flashlight, I'd let my brother do it, he is a professional. :naughty:


----------



## DrafterDan (Aug 11, 2017)

Ozy helpfully reminded me of that issue. The XHP70 is basically four LED emitters on the same die, that's why it has awesome output. So you are feeding a quad


----------



## Ozythemandias (Aug 11, 2017)

MetalSir said:


> @ven: tks for your thoughts, much appreciated. The main ides was having something better to work with without having to buy a new (expansive) product. But maybe it's better a working flashlight than a much powerful, non working, one.
> 
> 
> 
> HI man, appreciate your reply, tks. So you don't suggest me to touch anything on my flashlight, uh?



Nah, feel free to mod somethingt. I just dont think an XHP70 is a good idea for a first build, mostly because of the impracticality. 


> Talking on risks: could my 18650 blow up driving an XHP70 for 15/20 mins straight?



The light wont turn on. XHP70 requires 6v, an 18650 is 3.7v



> Just for having an idea, can you tell me which components should I buy? I usually use aliexpress..
> It's just for instructional purpose.



You can buy the 6v zener mod driver from MTNelectronics and use 2x18350 cells. 
Kaidomain also has a boost driver, the H1-A that will let you run it off a single 18650 but I dont know if you can fit a 20mm driver in a C8. 



> Ps: I'm not meant to do anything on the flashlight, I'd let my brother do it, he is a professional. :naughty:



It's not really hard stuff, all basic soldering skills. I just think you should start with a simpler project.


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 11, 2017)

Ozythemandias said:


> The light wont turn on. XHP70 requires 6v, an 18650 is 3.7v.


Wow. This is a massive point. OK. Mission aborted. 




Ozythemandias said:


> It's not really hard stuff, all basic soldering skills. I just think you should start with a simpler project.


Ok, I'm opened to any suggestions. Main goal: having more light out of my flashlight without having to buy a new one. 
Tks for your time
M


----------



## Ozythemandias (Aug 14, 2017)

MetalSir said:


> Wow. This is a massive point. OK. Mission aborted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you trying to increase tyhrow or just overall output? 

Using a FET driver like the 17 - MTNDDm will increase output, you can also change to other emitters like the XPL2 or XPL-Hi, add in an AR lens, bypass springs and stick in a high drain battery like the 30Q you should have a pretty respectable light.


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 15, 2017)

Ozythemandias said:


> Are you trying to increase tyhrow or just overall output?
> 
> Using a FET driver like the 17 - MTNDDm will increase output, you can also change to other emitters like the XPL2 or XPL-Hi, add in an AR lens, bypass springs and stick in a high drain battery like the 30Q you should have a pretty respectable light.


Ok, this is what I was looking for. Since I'm terrifying n00b can I ask you to brake down some of these suggestions? 
What do you mean with increasing "tyhrow"? How far (distance) the flashlight can go? If yes I'm very interested in increasing throw. 
Boosting output could be interesting too.

Bypassing springs seems an easy task to me. Should lower internal resistance and allow the battery to deliver more power, and light? 

I have also seen many reviews of ar coating lenses and seems to I pact very slightly on output.. Like 5 lumens on a 440 lumen output. About 1% gain.



EDIT: I gave a look to my spring tail and I noticed that it's the cheap one. The one with the closed "button top" spring. I read that it's a terrible component, so maybe it's worth a bypass. Can't find any guide on how to bypass this spring. Can you help me?


----------



## DrafterDan (Aug 15, 2017)

can you share some photos of the torch you are working with? That will help us who are not familiar with your specific model


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 16, 2017)

DrafterDan said:


> can you share some photos of the torch you are working with? That will help us who are not familiar with your specific model


Sure. I will tomorrow. Tks a lot


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 17, 2017)

DrafterDan said:


> can you share some photos of the torch you are working with? That will help us who are not familiar with your specific model


Here i am. The flashlight is a convoy C8 imitation. The actual name/model is: l'lyscolors xm-l2. 
Here a link to my Google drive with photos: https://goo.gl/93HMLj

Hope sharing an URL is legit here  just don't want spam too much images around here


----------



## TexasLumens (Aug 18, 2017)

MetalSir said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a convoy C8 with cree xm-l2 t6. I wonder if it could be a smart idea (pro/cons) replacing the T6 with an XHP70 (i have seen someone on YouTube doing it).
> I'M Brutally noob in anything involving "electrical" components so I thought to ask you some advices.
> I need the flashlight for doing 2 patrols per night, each approx of 12-15 min. I can recharge the battery between each patrol.
> ...



You might think about using an XHP50.2.... it is a 5 X 5 die size and works well with a C8 size reflector. Here is a prototype that uses a 20700 battery and an XHP50.2 I won't show all of because it isn't finished... this one has proven to be a thrower so far with none of the nasty beam artifacts that the XHP70 has. Those don't bother some folks but I dislike the + in the beam of the XHP70. Do some reading.... ask more questions. You'll get there. Sorry for the smudges on the lens etc...just grabbed this off the test bench. TL


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 18, 2017)

TexasLumens said:


> You might think about using an XHP50.2...


Will work with just one 18650 battery? 
Tks man


----------



## TexasLumens (Aug 18, 2017)

MetalSir said:


> Will work with just one 18650 battery?
> Tks man



Yes sir, an 18650 will do it.... not for real long on high as it is a battery eater but any of the XHP series are. This one uses the 20700 battery. I don't push lights as far as a lot of folks....keeping that in mind, I suggest the best 18650 you can buy that is protected. The unprotected are fun but I consider them too dangerous to hand to anyone. Enjoy your Mod!! I'll try to get some beam shots of this one asap. TL


----------



## Ozythemandias (Aug 18, 2017)

TexasLumens said:


> Yes sir, an 18650 will do it.... not for real long on high as it is a battery eater but any of the XHP series are. This one uses the 20700 battery. I don't push lights as far as a lot of folks....keeping that in mind, I suggest the best 18650 you can buy that is protected. The unprotected are fun but I consider them too dangerous to hand to anyone. Enjoy your Mod!! I'll try to get some beam shots of this one asap. TL



What driver are you using for that?


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 18, 2017)

Xhp50.2 is a nice idea. Anyone can help me to find the right item to buy on aliexpress? 

Btw, I'm quite interested in fixing the spring tail, first. Just because seems easier to do as first EVER modding attempt. Anyone can help me understanding how to bypass my "button cap" tail? Some images provided in the link to my drive some posts above. 

Tks a lot


----------



## DrafterDan (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't have a photo of the tailcap version, but the bypass is just to add a wire to help electron flow. This is just adding a piece of wire (or in this case some solder braid) to the spring to offer a more direct path. I've melted springs (and McClickys) before, so this is needed if you are pulling more than about 6amps out of the battery

You can see the copper braid added to the spring on the driver


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 29, 2017)

DrafterDan said:


> I don't have a photo of the tailcap version, but the bypass is just to add a wire to help electron flow. This is just adding a piece of wire (or in this case some solder braid) to the spring to offer a more direct path. I've melted springs (and McClickys) before, so this is needed if you are pulling more than about 6amps out of the battery
> 
> You can see the copper braid added to the spring on the driver


Ok I'll try. My tailcap is quite different than yours. I'll try  

Any advice on what to buy on aliexpress regarding the led replacement? Tks guys


----------



## DrafterDan (Aug 30, 2017)

Are you located outside the US? I've not really purchased anything of note at Ali Express, so not familiar with their offerings.
Most of my components come from Mountain Electronics (mtnelectronics), because the owner has always been quite helpful when I ask him questions


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm in Italy, bro!


----------

